# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Stair nosing for laminate flooring - Help

## Mikeyday

I have ordered Quick Step Colonial laminate flooring in Syndey Blue Gum which arrives next week. My house is split level concrete slab, the floor has 3 levels (2 sets of 2 steps set in passage ways). I had just intended to use the Incizo however, I have discovered that Premium do not have Incizo to match Colonial (their flag ship product in Australia) in fact, as Colonial is 9.5 mm thick, I don't think Premium has a solution to stair nosing for this product. 
It was suggested that I find a matching vinyl wrapped aluminium nosing and pack it up to suit. I didn't want to use vinyl wrap unless I had to, I feel it may scratch easily. 
Any suggestions will be appreciated please!

----------


## Mikeyday

Update, I was keen to try to make hardwood stair nosing to match the boards. It's been a while since the toys in the shed got a workout. The wife on the other hand thought it best I spend my time looking for an aluminium trim to do the job.
I checked out the local flooring shops and bunnings, not happy with the choice. Will check out a distributor during the week.

----------


## shanetorque

Good luck finding a 9.5mm trim to suit. You will be better of finding a nose designed for carpet. More of just a fancy angle. I don't like the look but it may be the only choice. I doubt you will even find a wrapped trim to suit.
It does suck that they don't have the trims to suit.

----------


## Mikeyday

Thanks,
I have seen the angle ones you mentioned, not seen a good looking one yet. 
I am looking around on Wednesday at aluminium nosing, have had a couple leads for manufacturers, still not 9.5 mm, 8 mm is a tight fit, they all suggest using 12 mm and packing the boards up underneath. 
I was still keen to have a go at making a timber stair nose, this is what I was thinking.  
The lower steps would be ok I think but the top steps have to have an expansion gap and underlay under the boards.
The riser and the nose would be glued, I would also try to find a covered securing method. 
Any thoughts / comments would be appreciated.

----------


## shanetorque

I have to ask, if you are skilled enough to make a stair nose like that why are you going with laminate? 
I usually glue all stair components, tread risers and noses.  
If you can squeeze the floor into an8mm trim I'd go for that.  
Where are you located?

----------


## Mikeyday

Hmmm, good question. I was wanting timber or at least good quality engineered flooring but the strife talked me out of it, partly cost, partly due to wear (kids, toys, kitchen utensils). 
Pretend timber (laminate) was the next best thing, the quick step colonial range was the only one I liked, hence, where I am now. 
I may have the tools, I try not to confuse enthusiasm with skill and I am time poor but I am not sold yet on the aluminium stair nosing. I considered getting 4 metres of custom timber moulding however given that I don't trust my idea yet, I might be better off modifying small bits until I'm happy. 
I am in Vista, a North Eastern suburb of Adelaide. 
Tea Tree Mouldings is a good timber moulding place around here, 
Glendene distributors are a wholesaler of the aluminium trims near Adelaide. 
I just wish Premium Quick Step had the solution to match their floors, unfortunately the brochure mentions that they have incizo to match all of their Quick Step laminate flooring with a disclaimer for one particular range. No mention of Colonial :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , I should have guessed this as the Colonial was an additional Quick Step brochure.

----------


## phild01

I'm thinking of using this, maybe it would work for you too: 12mm LAMINATE FLOOR STAIR NOSE | eBay

----------


## Mikeyday

Hi, Thanks. The nosing looks interesting, I think it would be difficult to make it work with what I have. 
I visited an aluminium trim distributor who also said that the 9.5 mm laminate was a problem and most people choose a carpet trim. They had a nice wood grain powder coated nosing that I'm sure we will be seeing a bit of in the future. 
I chose a plain flat silver nosing in 8 mm, I have made a 1 mm rebate on the underside of the boards with a router to make it fit. I finished the first 2 steps  but unfortunately I hadn't checked the flatness or level of the original cement steps :Doh: , when I looked at it, what a disaster! 
I pulled the tread, nosings and risers back off, scraped the glue off, It's back to bare concrete again :Annoyed: ! 
I now need to either grind the concrete back level, pack the treads level or fill the hollows.
I don't want to put water moisture in there so I was thinking an epoxy resin to fill and make it level. Any advise would be appreciated.

----------


## phild01

Maybe a floor levelling compound and a way to formwork the step edges.   

> Hi, Thanks. The nosing looks interesting, I think it would be difficult to make it work with what I have. 
> I visited an aluminium trim distributor who also said that the 9.5 mm laminate was a problem and most people choose a carpet trim. They had a nice wood grain powder coated nosing that I'm sure we will be seeing a bit of in the future. 
> I chose a plain flat silver nosing in 8 mm, I have made a 1 mm rebate on the underside of the boards with a router to make it fit. I finished the first 2 steps  but unfortunately I hadn't checked the flatness or level of the original cement steps, when I looked at it, what a disaster! 
> I pulled the tread, nosings and risers back off, scraped the glue off, It's back to bare concrete again! 
> I now need to either grind the concrete back level, pack the treads level or fill the hollows.
> I don't want to put water moisture in there so I was thinking an epoxy resin to fill and make it level. Any advise would be appreciated.

----------


## shanetorque

Depending on how un level they are you  should go for a skim coat or rapid set leveling product. If you use Ardex the water will stay in the mix and not need to evaporate out. You may want to look at priming the concrete too to help it stay in place.

----------


## Mikeyday

Thanks guys, 
The advise looks good, I did a quick search on the Ardex products and think this will be the way to go.
The top step had a 5 mm dip, not sure of level, my spirit level is too long to use direct. The other issue is that it is about 6 mm out of square.
Given that I have already laid the boards above and below, it's not going to be easy but worth while.

----------


## Gaza

use ardex rapid patch, mix it up like tooth paste and trowel it on,

----------


## Mikeyday

Thanks Guys,
On the weekend I knocked the high parts off the original concrete, formed up the steps and used the floor levelling compound.
It worked a treat. I screwed and glued the stair nosings to the steps and glued the treads and risers on. :Biggrin:  
Problem was that I couldn't get the top boards to move into the nosing, both sets. Two rooms of boards pulled up and re-laid, looks a good. The trick with the routered 9.5 mm boards into the 8 mm stair nosing worked a treat. 
Problem solved.

----------


## Mikeyday

Once again,
Thanks for the suggestions.
I thought I'd share a couple of photos.

----------

